# Make your own bushings



## rickbw (Apr 12, 2010)

Can anyone point me in the direction of finding instruction on making your own bushings?

I have been away from penturning for about 1.5 years ad last night did a bunch of "straightening up" the workshop.  I have alot of different kits (sierra, cigar, El Presdente, etc) but cannot find all the bushings.   Is there a site which would show me the proper bushing size?

Thx,

Rick


----------



## markgum (Apr 12, 2010)

hopefully this link will work to the documents in the library..

http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=297


----------



## TomS (Apr 12, 2010)

Check out the Bushing & Tube reference located on the right side of the home page.
Tom


----------



## randyrls (Apr 12, 2010)

rickbw said:


> Can anyone point me in the direction of finding instruction on making your own bushings?




Rick;  I have started making my own metal between centers bushings because I wasn't satisfied with the stock bushings I was getting from PSI.  With a metal lathe they are easy to make and you can make them to tighter specifications than the stock bushings.

I wonder if anyone has made bushings from Corian???


----------



## AceMrFixIt (Apr 12, 2010)

I have used corian. If using a mandral, glue in a brass sleeve first. They tend to get smaller with sanding though.


----------



## randyrls (Apr 12, 2010)

AceMrFixIt said:


> I have used corian. If using a mandral, glue in a brass sleeve first. They tend to get smaller with sanding though.



I usually make my bushings about .005" under size.  This helps keep the sandpaper from hitting the bushing.  I always use calipers set to the actual fitting size to set the finished size of the blank.


----------



## rickbw (Apr 12, 2010)

*Link*

Thanks for all the replies - I should have started in the library.  Here is exactly what I was looking for:

http://content.penturners.org/articles/2009/bushingsandtubes.pdf


----------



## onewaywood (Apr 12, 2010)

*Xxxx*

What does all the "x"  mean in that chart   ??


----------



## Smokey7385 (Apr 27, 2010)

onewaywood said:


> What does all the "x"  mean in that chart   ??



I think that it means that that particular item is not needed for that particular kit.


----------

